
Air Force pilot once flew nuclear bomber under Michigan's Mackinac Bridge - rmason
https://www.freep.com/story/news/local/michigan/2019/05/13/explained-air-force-pilot-bomber-mackinac-bridge/1189683001/
======
masonic
Calling it a _nuclear_ bomber is ludicrous clickbait because there were no
nuclear weapons, or any ordnance, on the plane at the time. It's like calling
any jackknifed truck a "nuclear truck" because trucks transport nuclear
devices.

